

Show HN: Dicely, a webapp to make decisions on where to eat - dicely
http://www.dicely.com

======
dicely
Looking for what people think and any helpful feedback. Just made by a bunch
of us who got tired of asking the question and only getting lists of choices
thrown back at us instead of decisions. Thanks!

~~~
digisth
Attractive look. First problem: I typed my ZIP (10002) and pressed enter, not
expecting a location autocomplete, and received the "location cannot be found
error." Consider either doing the lookup on enter press or refusing to submit
before a lookup is complete.

Edit: options need a price level search, a la Yelp/Menupages.

Edit 2: the "dice" need a visual indicator (slide in arrow or such) that they
can be used again for another suggestion.

~~~
dicely
Thanks digisth. Which browser are you on? Usually most modern browsers utilize
the html5 geolocation API. The zip code entry shows after a location cannot be
found (which means automagically using the browser, probably should make that
clearer) so you should have been able to submit the zip code just fine.
Curious what browser you're using though.

As for price search, although we can do it, sadly not many of our APIs
(aggregation of Yelp, Foursquare, Factual, Google, and Citygrid) expose price
information when searching around a lat/lon point (they're available on
expensive detail calls which we can't do). We could expose it but it would cut
the population down to a few dozen from near 100 or so restaurants, which may
not be a bad idea.

Thanks again!

Edit: the roll button (middle of page) can be used to advance or the Dicely
logo. But yes, a clear tooltip can and will be thrown on there. Thanks for the
tip.

~~~
digisth
Tried it with Firefox 15 and Chrome 22 on Win64 Vista.

It's a race condition. First, deny location tracking then type a ZIP code very
quickly and hit enter. You get "Invalid manual location entered, please input
your current location above to find yourself some food." If you type it in and
wait, it works fine.

if (!isEmpty(cur_locality)) is returning false after enter press sometimes.
Enter is not triggering the autocomplete functionality every time.

~~~
dicely
Ah! I see it now. Will take care of this and push it soon. Thanks digisth. I
am trying to figure out how to give you an upvote. I clicked the triangle but
it doesn't show you having a point. HN newb here so would love to be
enlightened.

